# vivid-sources-2.6.9-r4 (update 4)

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich po malej przerwie!

Po pierwszych probach z vivid'em 2.6.9 postanowilismy zrobic maly eksperyment: biezace wydanie mozna traktowac jako testowe (ale nie mniej stabilne niz poprzednie vividy; w naszej opinii). Jest to pierwszy vivid z nicks'em jako schedulerem. Proba odejscia od staircase'a wiaze sie ze znalezieniem kilku informacji o jeog dziwnych zachowaniach oraz naocznie stwierdzonych problemach przez fallow'a.

vivid ten prosimy potraktowac jako test nicks'a. Do tej pory ekipa vivid'a serwowala wiekszosc latek -ck. Dzisiaj malenki test - czy nicks sprawuje sie lepiej od staircase'a...

Liczba latek nie jest przerosnieta jako, ze cala ekipa nad tym nie pracowala (jest to krociutkie 'zapomnienie sie' moje i fallow'a  :Wink:  ). Jestesmy ciekawi wszelkich opinii z Waszej strony (jak rowniez wlasnych chwilowych przezyc). Powyzsze info 'testowy' prosimy dokladnie tak traktowac - nie jest to wydanie, ktore ma na celu konkurowac z innymi patchsetami, czy cokolwiek podobnego. Dajemy sobie i Wam mozliwosc sprawdzenia czegos innego. A czy bedzie to krok w dobra strone? Przekonamy sie juz za kilka godzin/dni  :Wink: 

Biezace wydanie zawiera jedno USE - madwifi. Jak poprzednio naklada ekserymentalny patch z obsluga kart WiFi na chipsecie Atherosa.

Reiser4 w standardzie... lata dla reisera4 poprawia/przyspiesza kilka rzeczy w warstwie fs.

Ponadto dzisiaj doszlo uaktualnienie dla fbsplsh'a poprawiajace drobny bug.

Tradycyjna lista patchy:

```
269-bk6 [ std cfq2 + switchable and modular io schedulers ] 

2.6.9-bk5-np1.gz [ nick`s cpu scheduler + vm work ]

modular_ioscheds_default_select.diff [alternative to boot param`s elevator=x ] 

cfq2_lkml_high_io_load_fix.diff

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-for-preempt-kernels.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-mttrc.patch

sched-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-vgaconc.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-filemap_sync.patch

sched-mm-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-unmap_vmas.patch

sched-pty-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-ptyc.patch

make-tree_lock-an-rwlock.patch

invalidate_inodes-speedup.patch

break-latency-in-invalidate_list.patch

serialize-access-to-ide-devices.patch

reiser4_from_269-rc4-mm1.diff

change_reiser4_config.diff

reiser4-init-max_atom_flusers.patch

reiser4-mode-fix.patch

shfs_good.patch

supermount-ng205.diff

config_hz.diff

configurable-hid-mouse-polling-r1-2.6.9.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

cflags-selection.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

pmac_setup.c.patch

name-vivid1.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

radeon_g4.patch 

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

pmdisk-2.6.7-rc2.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

synaptics-touchpad-driver-ir.patch

omnibook-all-in-1.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

emu10k1-emupcm-hotfix.patch

acerhk.patch    

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch
```

USE="madwifi"

```
madwifi-2.6.8-mm_and_later-040927.patch
```

Ebuild do pobrania stad:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

[fallow_edit]

poprawiony ebuild - sciezka do bk6

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vivid1/

[/fallow_edit]

Feedback mile widziany.  :Smile: 

PS. Potrzebna sesja irc'owa vividowcow. Niedziela?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Ech... korzystam z 2.6.9-ck1 i nic zlego w dzialaniu SC nie zauwazylem. Mozna wiedziec o so dokladnie chodzi? (a wlasciwie - co nie chodzi, co sie dzieje takiego zlego?)

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Ech... korzystam z 2.6.9-ck1 i nic zlego w dzialaniu SC nie zauwazylem. Mozna wiedziec o so dokladnie chodzi? (a wlasciwie - co nie chodzi, co sie dzieje takiego zlego?)

 

Problemy dotyczy zasadniczo starszych kompow - jak np. athlonow 1GHz itp.

1. Przy wlaczonych kilku filmach flashowych i jakis javach staircase potrafi glupiec - niektorym wpadal nawet w nieskonczone petle... (wtf normalnie).

2. fallow'owi udalo sie zaobserwowac zatykanie xmms'a - musial byc puszczany 'renicem' via schedtool, by prawidlowo dzialac (ehhh... nowy scheduler nie dolozy nikomu gigahercow - to chyba jasne! ale jesli da sie uniknac takich problemow - to czemu nie?) [problem nie wystepowal u mnie - athlon 2800, wiec tyczy sie to raczej starszych kompow]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

no wlasnie , jest dokladnie jak mowi troll , po prostu "proba nicksa" , przeciez nie zamykamy sobie mozliwosci powrotu do staircase`a.

co u mnie dzialalo zle na stairze. applety javy i flash. mam athlona 1.0.

kiedy opalilem kilka appletow javy staircase wpadal w jakas dziwna petle.

na o)1 , nicksie czy spa nie zauwarzylem tego.nie jest to rzecz ktora dyskwalifikuje staira ale trzeba bedzie napisac do Con`a.

dla mnie i tak najlepszym desktopowym schedem jest stair a proba nicksa nie zaszkodzi.  :Razz:   to "bazowy" cpu sched w love a wiele osob sobie go chwali.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

no  :Smile: , ja się cieszę że nicks-a mozna potestować, staircase u mnie jest zdyskwalifikowany, komp mi poprostu mulił, zauważono że ludzie z reiserem nie maja tego problemu, systemu plików nie zmienie. Ciekaw jestem jak wypadnie nicks  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

no i good , po to wlasnie jest ten tescior. bedzie mozna sie pokusic w przyszlosci o wybor z menuconfig miedzy O)1 a Staircasem, a jak sie troche przysiadzie to i sie moze zrobi takze wybor miedzy nicksem.chyba nie byloby zle  :Razz:   :Smile: 

btw. w tym releasie standardowym io schedulerem jest deadline  :Smile:  of course mozna zmienic na cfq2 czy jakikolwiek inny w locie albo w menuconfig.

zmienilo sie tez polozenie patcha bk6 dla 2.6.9 na kernel.org po wejsciu 2610-rc1. wiec poprawiony ebuild jest tu : 

http://amnesty.scene.pl/~sqward/fallow/kernel/vivid1/

pozdro

----------

## Woocash

Hmmm, jestem zadowolony z 269-vivid1, uruchamia sie szybcie (bynajmniej mam takie wrażenie) niż 2.6.8.1, nawet nie mam takiego czegoś przy starcie PIO_FONT: Invalid argument  :Smile: 

Brawa dla chłopców, postarali sie  :Very Happy: 

No i oczywiście zmieniłem na cfq v2  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> no i good , po to wlasnie jest ten tescior. bedzie mozna sie pokusic w przyszlosci o wybor z menuconfig miedzy O)1 a Staircasem, a jak sie troche przysiadzie to i sie moze zrobi takze wybor miedzy nicksem.chyba nie byloby zle  

 

Ano nie byloby zle, kiedys w vivid-zie (tym starym) bylo nawet chyba cos dodajacego mozliwosc zmiany cpu-schedulera w czasie pracy systemu, nawet mozna to bylo chyba sobie w GUI ustawiac. Nie zawadziloby teraz zrobic cos podobnego.

P.S. Troll : wyslalem Ci na mail-a moje patche shfs i badram do 2.6.9, nie wiem, czy doszlo.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> P.S. Troll : wyslalem Ci na mail-a moje patche shfs i badram do 2.6.9, nie wiem, czy doszlo.

 

doszlo, a nawet zostalo zmerge'owane z reszta - wowczas tuz przed wydaniem wpadl nam ten tescik do glowy z fallowem... zobaczymy, czy powrot do stair'a czy moze jeszcze cos innego??  :Wink: 

Thx i pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

zupelnie zapomnialem: madwifi sie nie kompiluje!!!

wszystkich, ktorzy korzystaja z atherosa przepraszam za walniete wydanie - moja wina, jako ze te czesc ja nadzoruje. przeszukuje mail-listy - jak tylko znajde porpawiona wersje, od razu podbije vivid'a.

PS. za info thx dla milu_m

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

mam właśnie chwile wolnego czasu i chciałem sobie sprawdzić te nowe vivid z nicksem.

ale w dependzie do ebuilda jest patch-2.6.9-bk6.bz2, ale na kernel.org już tego nie ma, zastąpiło go 2.6.10-rc1-bk1.

I lipa  :Smile: 

ps. mała jeszcze uwaga, za dużo tych wszystkich wątków na temat vivid, lepiej jak to by się działo w jednym wątku, ja sie szczerze mówiąc już pogubiłem  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> zmienilo sie tez polozenie patcha bk6 dla 2.6.9 na kernel.org po wejsciu 2610-rc1. wiec poprawiony ebuild jest tu : 
> ...

 

patch jest tylko w innym miejscu , tu poprawiony ebuild  :Razz:   :Smile: 

co do tych watkow to racja imho. za duzo troche ich.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   
> 
> (...)
> 
> zmienilo sie tez polozenie patcha bk6 dla 2.6.9 na kernel.org po wejsciu 2610-rc1. wiec poprawiony ebuild jest tu : 
> ...

 

jest bład w tym ebuildzie  :Smile: , jest w nim taki link do bk:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.9-bk6.bz2

a powinno byc:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/old/patch-2.6.9-bk6.bz2

 :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

arsen w ebuildzie z  linka ktory podalem wlasnie to jest poprawione.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

huh, to chyba nie ten skopiowalem do portage, sory za zamieszanie w takim razie

----------

## fallow

nos problemos  :Smile: 

nie ma w tej chwili Trolla , ale dodam ten poprawiny link do pierwszego posta ,bedzie jasniej

----------

## arsen

a planujecie coś na bazie 2.6.10-rc1 ?, przyznam że nie lubie testowch kerneli, ale usprawnili mi tam obsługe sata (libata)  :Smile: , i mnie jakoś kusi  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

jesli bede chetni to z checia , wiesz ze lubie rc / partial mm / mm . najlepiej spotkajmy sie na ircu i obgadajmy bo jest tego troche  :Smile: 

narazie chyba jedyna osoba ktora chce skorzystac z tego vivida jestes Ty  :Wink:  hehe

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

Wlasnie ukazal sie 2.6.9-ck2  :Smile:  Con troszke przyspieszyl  :Smile: 

 *Con Kolivas wrote:*   

> These are patches designed to improve system responsiveness with
> 
> specific emphasis on the desktop, but configurable to any workload.

 

A wiec moze jednak powrot do SC?  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

no wiem wiem Con zawsze przyspiesza i przyspiesza  :Smile:   :Razz:   :Smile: 

sprobujemy zrobic w nastepnym vividzie wybor pomiedzy Staircasem a O)1 z menuconfig.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

To ja dorzuce po kilku dniach od wypuszczenia vivid-a moje tradycyjne uwagi. Po pierwsze brak na liscie patchy badram-u. Nie przyjrzalem sie uwaznie, wiec nie wiem, czy on w koncu jest w vivid-zie, czy nie, ale jesli nie, to czemu ?

Kolejna sprawa to patch supermount, ktory u was jest w wersji :

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

a Con Kolivas wypuscil juz go w wersji ng207, ktora zawiera kilka poprawek w stosunku do wersji ng205.

I ostatnia sprawa to patch :

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

Z nim sa wieksze problemy. Otoz nie dziala on na prockach smp, a takze zawsze kompiluje sie jako modul, nawet jak sie go da na stale w jajo. Poprawilem go troche rozwiazujac drugi problem, a do pierwszego zrobilem ugly workaround. Zmieniony patch wyslalem mailem do troll-a.

I to wszystko, takie moje male 0.03 zl.  :Wink: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Raku

działa wam gensplash na tym jądrze?

testowałem równolegle 2.6.9-vivid1 i 2.6.9-nitro2 i wieszały się oba bydlaki przy bootowaniu. Testy kontynuowałem co prawda już na nitro, ale wywalenie z /etc/runlevels/default skryptu splash umożliwiło mi bootowanie. Używam vesa-tng i mam gf2 ti.

----------

## fallow

dziala mi i na vivid i na vv_e.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

to chyba nie wina splasha:-/

nie mogę zabootować tego jądra, wiesza się w momencie  ustawiania przez hdparm  parametrów dysków - zastanawia mnie jedno - normalnie ustawia się  to dla 3 dysków +2 cdromów, a przypadku tego vivida ustawiają się jedynie dwa dyski i leci dalej, po czym zamiera

----------

## _troll_

Vivid zyje!  :Smile:  Takie haslo mi przyszlo jakos na mysl na te chwile....

Praca i studia ograniczaja nas czasami, ale vivid zyje i ma sie dobrze  :Wink: 

To wydanie jest takim pokazujacym co sie w vivid dzialo/dzieje. Chetnych zapraszam dzisiaj na irc'a.

Na te chwile - po roznych experymentach z schedulerami, musze jednak przyznac, ze pomimo swoich wad (mniejszych/wiekszych) staircase jest chyba najbardziej ze wszstykich uniwersalnym 'planerem'. I tak oto wraca do on do vivid-sources.

madwifi powinno ponownie dzialac po swoich problemach z jajkiem 2.6.9 (milu - prosba o test)

Krotka lista patchy:

```
patch-2.6.9-ac6.gz 

b1.diff 

2.6.9_to_staircase9.0.diff 

schedrange.diff 

schedbatch2.5.diff 

schediso2.8.diff 

269rc4-mingo_ll.diff 

back-sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch 

269rc4-mingo-bkl.diff 

ll-config1.diff 

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch 

config_hz.diff 

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff 

mwII.diff 

mwII-oc.diff 

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch 

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch 

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch 

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch 

daconfig-2.1.1.patch 

ibook_g4_7447a.diff 

radeon_g4.patch 

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff 

ppc32-fix-building-for-motorola-sandpoint-with-o=.patch 

ppc-fix-build-of-irqc-with-config_tau_int.patch 

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch 

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch 

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch 

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch 

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch 

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch 

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch 

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch 

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch 

omnibook-all-in-1.patch 

acerhk.patch 

cflags-selection.patch 

bk-alsa.patch 

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch 

synaptics-touchpad-driver-ir.patch 

patch-2.6.9-mh1.gz 

01-dvb-update.patch 

02-dvb-update-fixup-drivers.patch 

03-dvb-update-fixup-net.patch 

04-v4l2-api-mpeg.patch 

05-video-buf-file-to-priv.patch 

06-video-buf-saa7146-fixups.patch 

07-bttv-input.patch 

08-bttv-update.patch 

09-cx88-update.patch 

10-cx22702.patch 

11-saa7134-update.patch 

12-v4l-doc.patch 

13-i2c-bt832.patch 

14-i2c-misc.patch 

15-i2c-tuner.patch 

16-scsi-changer.patch 

17-tiocgdev.patch 

18-vesafb.patch 

19-i2c-power.patch 

20-dvb-power.patch 

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch 

shfs-0.35-2.6.9.patch 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch 

supermount-ng207.diff 

name-vivid2.patch
```

Jak wiec widac dwie 'podstawy' vivida to patchsety -ac oraz -ck. Dodatkowo najnowsze v4l2, swiezy niebieski zabek, latki dla ppc (testy na ppc trwaja).

Patchyk b1.diff wymaga malego 'rozbicia'. Fallow umiescil w nim cos takiego:

```
switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers-hack-fix.patch

switchable-and-modular-io-schedulers.patch

update-cfq-v2-scheduler-patch.patch

cfq-v2-pin-cfq_data-from-io_context.patch

block_fix.diff

i wybor defaultowego io scheda w menuconfig
```

Zycze bezproblemowych kompilacji i dzialania!

Adres do ebuild'a:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

galimedes udostepnil nam mirrorek  :Very Happy: 

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

dziekujemy!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

a tak sie zapytam z ciekawosci - czy ktos juz testowal vividy na amd64?

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a tak sie zapytam z ciekawosci - czy ktos juz testowal vividy na amd64?

 

jeszcze nie - mam juz zgode na zajecie jednego labolatoryjnego amd64, ale cjwilowo brak czasu by usiasc do wszystkiego. jesli pomozesz - bede wdzieczny.

PS. latki typu cflags-selections, ktore przerabialem osobiscie, robilem pod x86, x86-64 oraz ppc.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

jak dobrze pojdzie, to pomoge na stale  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

jak ma się vivid-sources do sparca?

można stosować wszystkie z tych łat pod tą platformą?

i tak przy okazji zapytam - czy źle skonfigurowane jądro może odpowiadać za zupełne wymieszanie klawiszy na klawiaturze? (pod F1-F12 mam literki, pod literkami wyskakuje ich kod ascii, itp)

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

> jak ma się vivid-sources do sparca?

 

untested

 *raku wrote:*   

> można stosować wszystkie z tych łat pod tą platformą?

 

untested - ale czemu, nie? nie powinno byc zgrzytow...

 *raku wrote:*   

> i tak przy okazji zapytam - czy źle skonfigurowane jądro może odpowiadać za zupełne wymieszanie klawiszy na klawiaturze? (pod F1-F12 mam literki, pod literkami wyskakuje ich kod ascii, itp)

 

brak obslugi strony kodowej, bledne ustawienie w /etc/rc.conf - tyle na razie przyszo mi do glowy...

jesli chcesz testowac na sparc'u - moge rzucic okiem na poprawki jakie sa w roznych jajkach dystrybucyjnych i moze dodac cos do vivida...? daj znac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

No i mamy vivid3  :Very Happy: D !!

Z nowosci:

- dodalismy obsluge reiserfs4, via USE="reiser"

- update laty alana coxa do -ac7

- update -ck do wersji 3-iej (wiekszosc z update'u do latki -ac juz mielismy zanim wyszedl  :Very Happy:  )

- dodane poprawki z gentoo-dev-sources

- update patcha z poprawkami dla niebieskiego zeba (bluetooth)

- pomniejsze latki

Tradycyjna lista patchy:

```
patch-2.6.9-ac7.gz

b1.diff

2.6.9_to_staircase9.0.diff

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.5.diff

schediso2.8.diff

269rc4-mingo_ll.diff

back-sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

269rc4-mingo-bkl.diff

ll-config1.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

config_hz.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

mwII.diff

mwII-oc.diff

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch

nvidia_compat.diff

s9.0_s9.1.diff

2.6.9-oom-kill-fix.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

radeon_g4.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff

ppc32-fix-building-for-motorola-sandpoint-with-o=.patch

ppc-fix-build-of-irqc-with-config_tau_int.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

2.6.4-wrr.patch

omnibook-all-in-1.patch

acerhk.patch

cflags-selection.patch

bk-alsa.patch

px-storage-2.6.9-vivid.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

synaptics-touchpad-driver-ir.patch

i8042-tasklet-v3.patch

patch-2.6.9-mh3.patch

01-dvb-update.patch

02-dvb-update-fixup-drivers.patch

03-dvb-update-fixup-net.patch

04-v4l2-api-mpeg.patch

05-video-buf-file-to-priv.patch

06-video-buf-saa7146-fixups.patch

07-bttv-input.patch

08-bttv-update.patch

09-cx88-update.patch

10-cx22702.patch

11-saa7134-update.patch

12-v4l-doc.patch

13-i2c-bt832.patch

14-i2c-misc.patch

15-i2c-tuner.patch

16-scsi-changer.patch

17-tiocgdev.patch

18-vesafb.patch

19-i2c-power.patch

20-dvb-power.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

shfs-0.35-2.6.9.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

supermount-ng207.diff

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2320_nvidia-sata-fix.patch

4300_evms-dm-bbr.patch

4305_dm-fixes.patch

4705_squashfs-2.0r2.patch

4800_inotify-0.14.patch

4905_speakup-20041020.patch
```

USE="reiser"

```
vivid2_r4.diff
```

USE="madwifi"

```
madwifi-cvs-snapshot-2004-10-26
```

Ebuild dostepny tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

oraz tutaj:

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Do nastepnego wydania przygotowany ma byc nowy netfilter (chyba, ze wyjda jakies wieksze fixy do tego czasu i zajdzie potrzeba wypuszczenia nowego vivida wczesniej).

Pytanie do uzytkownikow - czy bawic sie innymi arch? widze pytania o amd64 oraz sparc'a, ale jesli sie w to juz bawic to tylko z odzewem z waszej strony... czy ktos rzeczywiscie ma czas i zechce wspomoc w ten sposob vivid-team?

Zycze bezproblemowych kompilacji i uzywania  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

[quote="_troll_"] *raku wrote:*   

> jak ma się vivid-sources do sparca?

 

untested

[quote]

już nieaktualne - ultra 5 którą mam jest niereformowalna - na 2.6.x dystrybucyjnym (Debian) siadła mi klawiatura, a próba samodzielnej kompilacji mija się z celem - 1.5 godziny

dysk pracuje w mdma2 i wyżej się nie da, 128MB RAM - trochę mało i wolno jak na desktopa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> brak obslugi strony kodowej, bledne ustawienie w /etc/rc.conf - tyle na razie przyszo mi do glowy...
> 
> 

 

Nie dodałem wcześniej, że to był debian  :Wink:  więc nie ma rc.conf...

Na instalację gentoo na tym kompie nie mam czasu - do emerytury tylko 

kilkadzieścia lat, a ja muszę m ieć desktop do pracy   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jesli chcesz testowac na sparc'u - moge rzucic okiem na poprawki jakie sa w roznych jajkach dystrybucyjnych i moze dodac cos do vivida...? daj znac.
> 
> 

 

dam znać po nowym roku - wtedy się dowiem, czy mam szansę na jakąś nową stacje roboczą od Suna  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   jesli chcesz testowac na sparc'u - moge rzucic okiem na poprawki jakie sa w roznych jajkach dystrybucyjnych i moze dodac cos do vivida...? daj znac. dam znać po nowym roku - wtedy się dowiem, czy mam szansę na jakąś nową stacje roboczą od Suna 

 

ok - czekamy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

działa wam wypalanie płyt z ostatnim vividem?

EDIT: fałszywy alarm - zdjąłem suida z cdrecord i zaczęło działać

----------

## Woocash

Witam, 

Przegladalem dzisiaj Wasz ebuild do wersji -r2 i mam pytanie, czy jest tam cfq2 ? Bo w ebuildzie jest tam zahaszowana linijka z nalozeniem tego patcha. Moze to jakies nie dopatrzenie ?

btw. kto mi powie jak mozna na nowym gentoo zemergowac svgalib ? bo wywala sie na zrodlach kernela, (twierdzac ze nie jest jeszcze skonfigurowane) to ja wklepuje 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources
```

, a ten 'bydlak' chce emergowac svgalib no i petla sie powtarza   :Confused: 

Jak to przywrocic do normalnosci ?

----------

## Woocash

Ha, wiem co trza zrobic (sam do tego doszedlem). Trzeba bylo usunac flage doc z USE.[/code]

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Przegladalem dzisiaj Wasz ebuild do wersji -r2 i mam pytanie, czy jest tam cfq2 ? Bo w ebuildzie jest tam zahaszowana linijka z nalozeniem tego patcha. Moze to jakies nie dopatrzenie ?

 

dokladniejsze przyjrzenie sie pozwoli odkryc wiecej niz jedna podobna linijke. nie - to nie jest niedopatrzenie,a celowe dzialanie. mozna powiedziec, ze jest to pewna werja 'todo' umieszczona od razu w ebuildzie (a czemu nie? od razu wszystko widac  :Smile:  ). najczesciej chodzi o patche, ktore jeszcze musimy poprawic i/lub przejrzec.

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> btw. kto mi powie jak mozna na nowym gentoo zemergowac svgalib ? bo wywala sie na zrodlach kernela, (twierdzac ze nie jest jeszcze skonfigurowane) to ja wklepuje 
> 
> ```
> emerge gentoo-dev-sources
> ```
> ...

 

problem nie dotyczy kernela, a czegos co developerzy nazywaja 'zaleznosciami'. pakiet A zalezy od pakietu B, a pakiet B zalezy od pakietu A - wzajemne zaleznosci; najczesciej powstaja w wyniku zastosowania jakiejs USE. podejrzewam, ze uzycie `USE="-svga" emerge zrodla-kernela` poprawilaby sytuacje.... czemu pomoglo USE="-doc" jest dla mnie zagadka, ale niech bedzie skoro dziala.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Dawid159

Hmm zadam głupie pytanie ale nie wiem jak to zrobić  :Smile:  A mianowicie jak zdjąć suid z cdrecord  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

man chmod - interesujaca literka to 's' (o ile nic nie pokrecilem)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

No i przyszedl czas na kolejny maly update. 

Zmiany do poprzedniej wersji:

- update -ac do wersji 9

- dodalismy pathcset -qnet, werjsa 1 (tym samym 'goly' patch z wrr zostal usuniety) [zainteresowanych odsylam na strone http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/qnet/ ]

- update sata dla 2.6.9

- update dla net/irda

- config-nr-tty-devices.patch z love-sources

- kilka drobnostek

Znane problemy:

- na ppc nie kompiluja sie shfs oraz madwifi

Obecnie stosowane USE:

madwifi - patch z obsluga kart wifi opatych o chipset atheros

reiser - patch z obsluga reiser4

Tradycyjna lista patchy:

```
patch-2.6.9-ac9.gz

patch-2.6.9-qnet1.bz2

b1.diff

2.6.9_to_staircase9.0.diff

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.5.diff

schediso2.8.diff

269rc4-mingo_ll.diff

back-sched-net-fix-scheduling-latencies-in-__release_sock.patch

269rc4-mingo-bkl.diff

ll-config1.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

config_hz.diff

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

mwII.diff

mwII-oc.diff

vm-pages_scanned-active_list.patch

fix-bad-segment-coalescing-in-blk_recalc_rq_segments.patch

nvidia_compat.diff

s9.0_s9.1.diff

2.6.9-oom-kill-fix.patch

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch

daconfig-2.1.1.patch

ibook_g4_7447a.diff

radeon_g4.patch

touchpad_scroll-2.6.7-gentoo-r5.diff

ppc32-fix-building-for-motorola-sandpoint-with-o=.patch

ppc-fix-build-of-irqc-with-config_tau_int.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t7-memleak2-lkml.patch

2.6.x-ppp_mppe.patch

2.6.5-3C920b-Tornado.patch

2.6.0-t6-usb-irq.patch

2.6.6-qsort-updated-lkml.patch

2.6.6-xfs-qsort-lkml.patch

2.6.0-t8-umsdos-lkml.patch

kernel-MAX_INIT_ARGS.patch

omnibook-all-in-1.patch

acerhk.patch

cflags-selection.patch

bk-alsa.patch

px-storage-2.6.9-vivid.patch

2.6.9-libata1.patch

2.6.9-cko1-print-fix.patch

2700_ppc-pegasos-2.6.6.patch

synaptics-touchpad-driver-ir.patch

i8042-tasklet-v3.patch

patch-2.6.9-mh3.patch

01-dvb-update.patch

02-dvb-update-fixup-drivers.patch

03-dvb-update-fixup-net.patch

04-v4l2-api-mpeg.patch

05-video-buf-file-to-priv.patch

06-video-buf-saa7146-fixups.patch

07-bttv-input.patch

08-bttv-update.patch

09-cx88-update.patch

10-cx22702.patch

11-saa7134-update.patch

12-v4l-doc.patch

13-i2c-bt832.patch

14-i2c-misc.patch

15-i2c-tuner.patch

16-scsi-changer.patch

17-tiocgdev.patch

18-vesafb.patch

19-i2c-power.patch

20-dvb-power.patch

lirc-2.6.9-20041024-px1.patch

shfs-0.35-2.6.9.patch

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

supermount-ng207.diff

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

1310_k8_cardbus_io.patch

2320_nvidia-sata-fix.patch

4300_evms-dm-bbr.patch

4305_dm-fixes.patch

4705_squashfs-2.0r2.patch

4800_inotify-0.14.patch

4905_speakup-20041020.patch

ir269_nsc_dongle-2.diff

ir269_via_speed_fixes-2.diff

ir269_ircomm_ias_fix-1.diff

ir269_ias_safety.diff

ir269_adaptive_query_timer-2.diff

ir269_lmp_lsap_inuse-3.diff

ir269_irnet_alias.diff

irXXX_debug_mod_parm.diff

irXXX_stid_netdev_priv.diff

irXXX_stir_suspend.diff

irXXX_stir_reset.diff
```

reiser

```
vivid2_r4.diff
```

madwifi

```
madwifi-cvs-snapshot-2004-10-26
```

Ebuild dostepny tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

oraz na mirrorze:

http://www.debacom.pl/~majin/vivid/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Zycze bezproblemowych kompilacji  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

I maly update do vivid5

Update dla:

- ac do wersji 11

- niebieski zabek do wersji 4

- vesa-tng

Nowe:

- wacom driver z -mm

- kilka patchy 'ppc-specific' z -mm

Reszta jak w powyzszym vivid4

Ta wersja nie jest jakims milowym krokiem dla vivida  :Wink:  jedynie maly apdejcik kilku patchy. Jesli wszystko dziala Wam dobrze i nie chcecie tracic czasu na kompilacje - ta wersja nie przyniesie Wam zadnych wilkeich zmian; chyba, ze jest ktos na ppc - patche postaralem sie przejrzec i dobrac jak trzeba. Obecnie testuje mocno.

Lista patchy zgodna z poprzednia z wyjatkiem:

```
-patch-2.6.9-ac9.gz

+patch-2.6.9-ac11.gz

-vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9-rc3.patch

+vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-r3-2.6.9.patch

+ppc32-updated-reporting-of-cpu-rev-freq-for-e500-cpus.patch

+ppc32-remove-config_serial_console_baud.patch

+ppc32-fix-rheap-warning.patch

+ppc32-add-setup_indirect_pci_nomap-routine.patch

+ppc32-add-performance-counters-to-cpu_spec.patch

-ibook_g4.patch

+wacom-tablet-driver.patch

-patch-2.6.9-mh3.patch

+patch-2.6.9-mh4.patch
```

to tyle... chyba niczego nie pomylilem...  :Smile:  tak mysle.

Ebuild dostepny tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam i - jak zwykle - zycze bezstresowych kompilacji,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

vivid rozwija sie, ze az milo  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

i wielka wpadka!

przerpaszamy wszystkich za zamieszania z mirrorem u galimedesa.... skrypt nieprawidlowo aktualizuje plik z ebuildem. Tymczasowo mirror serweruje jedynie patche - bez ebuilda.

Ebuild dostepny tutaj:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.9/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

co prawda transfer nie bedzie monstrualnie szybki, ale da sie zaciagnac (zwlaszcza, ze ebuild duzo nie zajmuje  :Wink: ) ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> vivid rozwija sie, ze az milo  

 

hehe,wiecej sie rusza chyba w anglojezycznej czesci  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   vivid rozwija sie, ze az milo   hehe,wiecej sie rusza chyba w anglojezycznej czesci 

 

Poczestuj linkiem  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

search po forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results&sid=80eb624deced9996f10de94ad66adb9b

 :Wink:  -> Włosi też używają  :Wink: 

vivid:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197069&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

----------

## _troll_

pytanie do korzystajacych z vivida: czy nikt nie zauwaza problemow ze staircasem?? odpalilem ut zeby sie zrelaksowac po bojach na wydziale (po kilku miesiacach po raz pierwszy  :Very Happy:  ) i suuuuper - 140-160 klatek. gram i nagle totalny zwiech. 3 sekundy nie moge nic zrobic...

ponoc to nic nowego w przypadku staircase'a. ktos inny sie z tym zetknal?

i drugie - powiazane - pytanie. co sadzicie o schedulerze via USE? aby mozna bylo korzystac takze z czegos innego. cos takiego mial vivid w dawnych czasach... moze by to reaktywowac?

prosba o opinie z Waszej strony.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> i drugie - powiazane - pytanie. co sadzicie o schedulerze via USE? aby mozna bylo korzystac takze z czegos innego. cos takiego mial vivid w dawnych czasach... moze by to reaktywowac?
> 
> 

 

Jak dla mnie lepiej żeby było w menu kernela albo via elevator.

----------

## _troll_

jez zesmy robili takie experymenta z fallowem - cholernie wrazliwe i do tego saproblemy przy wyjsciu nowej wersji schedulera - latanie tego to tragedia  :Sad:  chyba, ze ktos ma wolny czas i sie podejmie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## cpu

Ja tylko chce tutaj dodac ze mimo ze to tak wyglada ze vv_e jest popularniejsze a vv nikt nie klika to tak nie jest wcale bo np ja klikam vv   :Very Happy:  ogolnie to jest tak ze vv_e z racji bazowania na RC nie zawsze klika i wtedy jest zawsze do czego wrocic wiec nie zmieniajcie filozofii   :Wink:  dzieki za wszystko

----------

